# Dog ate chicken bone...



## mpete (Mar 4, 2008)

3 days ago. They could've been months old (They were left overs thrown out to the chickens and one of the kids left the gates open and she got the bones down before I could get her). 

Last night she threw up her dinner. She continued to vomit several times throughout the night/day. She also has a problem with diarrhea. She has kept down a few small pieces of turkey, and a little water seems to be staying down as well. I don't know if its related to the bone or not? 
I did notice that she had smelly gas yesterday, but am unaware of anything unusual she ate.

Her temp is 100.6
Her demeanor is pretty normal (she walks around wants petted and wants to sit on you lap)
she will "snack" once in awhile (3 or 4 bites of turkey)
she now weighs 21 lbs.
Current on shots (as of 3 weeks ago)

History: She was a neglected dog up until halloween of this year. No regular food or water, kept on a short chain. She weighed 11 lbs when we got her.
she is a Cavalier Spaniel cross. She is spayed.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

Can you call your vet tomorrow and maybe have a look see? There are possibilities that would require veterinarian help. 

Check dehydration (pinch up the skin on the back of the neck, it should bounce right back down and be elastic). Check gum fill (press on the gums for a short time, then watch to be sure the color comes back quickly). Check to be sure the gums are a normal color and temperature. A shocky dog will have cold pale gums. Does she have pain in her abdomen? If she has definite signs of dehydration and lack of blood in the gums or pain in her tummy, I'd want to have a vet see her. 

It's possible to have a blockage in the intestines that needs prompt surgery, though it doesn't sound too much like that. The one time I had that happen a six month pup swallowed a rock, he couldn't keep anything down, even water, and was in a lot of pain. Their throat is bigger than their intestines, as they are supposed to be able to digest raw bones.

She could have some pretty good upset just from the bones. There could be some splintering too, I haven't had to deal with that, but I think there are some good ideas out there. 

Her temperature is a bit low, I don't know if that is low enough to mean much. 

I'd still call your vet and discuss her symptoms with him or her. Then you will have a much better idea whether she needs a bit of pepto bismol, or to go see the vet for diagnosis. This is not the same as us being there to see her and help her, all we can do is to give you a few ideas. Your vet can ask questions and help you decide the best course of action. Good luck!


----------



## manawar (Nov 1, 2011)

check out this thread.
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=423160&highlight=cotton
Not exactly the same but may help.
BFF's tip about milk soaked cotton ball was pretty good.


----------



## GeorgiaGirl (Jun 1, 2009)

I would take her and get an x-ray. She also may be dehydrated and need fluids. I've had dogs (little dogs) that ate chicken bones and big dogs that ate rocks and a nail once. The little dog required fluids and the big dog required surgery, twice. I would at least take her to the vet and get her checked out.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Sorry but she needs to get to the vet...


----------



## BoldViolet (Feb 5, 2009)

Minelson said:


> Sorry but she needs to get to the vet...


I agree... considering her size, that chicken bone could be blocking her somewhere.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

She does need to go to the vet. Watch her carefully to see if she is pooping and if there is blood in it or it's black and tarry. If she will eat it give her soft white bread with a little milk. Watch her temp and the color of her gums. You don't want to see them really pale.


----------



## mpete (Mar 4, 2008)

Well, I called my friend who is a vet... I don't like to do that because I don't want her to feel like I am taking advantage of her... 
It turns out that Parvo is not just for the young and the old.... The GOOD news is that she is healthy and not vomiting any longer so she feels with good supportive care she should be ok... 
The KEY POINT is to keep her protein/carb intake @ 50/50. Also, like you all have said, keep her hydrated.
she is such a wonderful friend... I got her for my 13 yr. old daughter. I do hope she makes it. She is still up and about acting pretty normal, so I have a high hope she will be fine.... but prayers can't hurt either.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Prayers that she will be ok..


----------



## mpete (Mar 4, 2008)

Well I feel that Christmas morning has brought bad news for her. Although the diarrhea is not so bloody, she hasn't kept anything down.
I do not know if any of my friends have Lactated Ringers or even "IF" I can use them on a dog.

Does anyone know if I can inject sterilized water under her skin? 
I am mostly worried about hydration.... She is still acting fine, but I know how dehydration can cause so many problems....


----------



## lasergrl (Nov 24, 2007)

Was a parvo test done? Thats the only way to tell parvo from a blockage/tear without xray.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

mpete said:


> Does anyone know if I can inject sterilized water under her skin?
> I am mostly worried about hydration.... She is still acting fine, but I know how dehydration can cause so many problems....


No you cannot use sterilized water. That will really mess things up. It has to be the right balance of fluids/electrolyites that is the same as what the body makes. I just had this discussion with my vet on Friday as we were giving a cat fluids.


----------



## mpete (Mar 4, 2008)

UPDATE:
Well Lilly has tested positive for Parvo.
Her bloody diarrhea has all most stopped. It's now a pudding texture, not much blood in it and is not coming very often.
She has held down her feed and water now for most of the day. I have been trying to keep her quiet and the house quiet for her (which is a chore with 5 kids running around) 
Her feed consists of a 50/50 protein/carb ratio. It's mostly been turkey and bread, eggs and bread and the vet recommended a no-fat cottage cheese/rice mix that I am going to try tomorrow.
We are very worried but trying to stay positive. 
I don't know if my daughter can handle another heartbreak.... and I don't know if I can either..... :*(


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Since she is keeping food down and the sick poops are getting better I think she has a very good chance of pulling through.  Keep us posted


----------



## mpete (Mar 4, 2008)

Bad news this morning: she is refusing food again. She began to "spit up" about 3:30 this morning. She did drink some water and has kept it down so far (been about an hour). 
The good news is that her poops are formed and just real soft with no blood tinge to them.

I am getting some lactated ringers today to get her hydrated. I don't know what else to do... I am getting "frazzled" .....


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

I'm sure you are getting frazzled...Parvo is very scary and hard to deal with. (((hugs))) I have seen dogs flat out almost dead from parvo get better so I have only positive thoughts for your gal. Did the vet show you how to check for dehydration? If she is keeping water down...that is really good. 
(((more hugs)))


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Mpete...maybe start a new thread asking for help with Parvo...I know that lots of help has been given for it here in the past.


----------



## Tracy (May 2, 2002)

http://www.parvotreatments.com/parvaid/suggested-use

Parvaid does work for parvo. You will need to overnight this in order to administer the remedy ASAP. Still much cheaper then vet hospitals.
There are new strains of this virus that even vaccinated dogs are getting.
Parvaid should be in everyone's household that owns dogs.

Good luck and I hope your dog pulls through. 

I am not a vet but I have known people that have used this and have had great results.


----------

